# Male agama agama lionotus



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

i bought this one yesterday. Here some quik pics


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I like those guys! I like the ones with blue on them as well.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

nice coloration on him very cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet red headed agama 
he is in his breeding colors so get a mate with him
and that color will fade when its not breeding time


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

here some better pics









he has a mate i bought them as a couple.

View attachment 41430


View attachment 41431


View attachment 41432


View attachment 41433


View attachment 41434


View attachment 41435


View attachment 41436


View attachment 41437


View attachment 41438


View attachment 41439


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam now i miss my agama's
and i saw them at my perstore near me today for $10 each
nd i actually fought the urge 







and i love that enclosure


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome color on those beautys!


----------

